# Axle spacers?



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone know where I might find these. I noticed that the gears in my Conrail SD-80 were 95% not meshing! I looked closer and there are plastic split spacers to keep the play in the axles to a minimum and to insure this doesn't happen. I moved one to the proper side to help with the problem, but I need more of these.












*This is what it looks like AFTER I moved the spacer!*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you make a few by cutting a pie-wedge notch out of a fiber washer ... just enough to be able to shimmy it on the axle, but not so much that it won't stay there by itself once it's on ???

My local Ace hardware has a pretty decent selection of fiber washers in different diameters, thicknesses, etc.

Or, if not fiber, what about a metal snap-ring fitting?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they have to be plastic, since they have to be deformed to go around the axle. A fiber washer would break, not flex. As for a snap-ring, I think it would wear against the casting of the engine, I suspect that's why they used plastic.

I'm bummed about the lousy design that requires such measures, Lionel really has gone downhill.

I may have to find some flexible plastic and try to make some, but I was hoping for the easy way.


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

How about a "C" or "E" clip to take up the excess clearance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, I don't want the clip rubbing against the casting that is the frame, it'll wear it. I suspect that's why they used plastic.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

GRJ, I had a similar problem with a 2045 steamer. I used E clips to space the wheel away from the motor housing. The wheels were actually rubbing on the magnet for the magnetraction. I think if you lube everything that wear should not be a problem.

Are the wheels properly located on the axles? The pictues look like the wheels should be further onto the axles.

BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I checked the wheel spacing on the axles to the track, and they are properly aligned, that's as good as it gets. The issue is they simply did a really sloppy design job with the clearances.

I'll see what I can do with the plastic spacers, failing that I might look at e-clips. I need quite a bit of buildup there, so maybe I can find some thicker flexible plastic to do the job with. I'm kinda' resigned to having to make my own, good luck ever finding this part!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would put a ruler or caliper on it and check it against some other locos. 

BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did that, they looked the same. I really think it's just a sloppy motor design. I also note that the traction tires hit the rails dead-center, further indicating to me that the spacing is close to correct.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

GRJ, it wouldn't be the first time that one of had to finish the job for Lionel. 

I started working for a computer manufacturer in 1966, and I got introduced to the concept of modifying the hardware & software to make it work better. I have never stopped doing this.

BB


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

GRJ,
I just checked a 2353 and 2023 for spacing between the inside of the flanges. Both were 1.090-1.095. Spacing where the flange joins the wheel was 1,250+/-0.003. The track is 1.230 between the rails. The taper of the flange makes up the difference between the 1.250" wheel spacing and the 1.230" track spacing.

BB


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

John, you just don't buy your bread at the right places.











A set of four T-man spacers for 39.95


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With a little trim job, they might just work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> GRJ, it wouldn't be the first time that one of had to finish the job for Lionel.
> 
> I started working for a computer manufacturer in 1966, and I got introduced to the concept of modifying the hardware & software to make it work better. I have never stopped doing this.
> 
> BB


I started with IBM in 1966, but they were actually pretty good about finishing their computers. However, I got plenty of work fixing the software, they weren't so good about finishing that.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

GRJ, I don't think the software guys ever finish. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With aerospace applications, we try harder, but there still are issues as a rule. Not many rev 1.0 versions flying around.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> John, you just don't buy your bread at the right places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

The "T-Man Early Retirement Investment Fund"

I love it! Great idea, actually ... looks perfect ... stack 'em to needed thickness!

You are the clever one, T ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With a hole punch you may get two or three from just one.
I found those in my recycle bin right after your comment!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't you just buy replacements?
How much could they get for them?


Good ideal T.:thumbsup: But they look too thin?

They make a grease less fifth wheel plate for tractors.

(for those who don't know, a fifth wheel on a truck tractor, hooks to the trailer on 18 wheelers)

It eliminates the need for grease on a fifth wheel.

High impact strength Polyurethane
Effective in extreme temperatures
(up to -70c brittle temperature)

That should be an excellent material if you can get a scrap piece to make your spacers.:thumbsup:

A link for those who are interested,

http://westernpolymers.com/Polyglide/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, two of my engines have been *breaded*. The bad news is, I ran out of bread to rob. The good news is, the bread will go stale quickly not being closed up, so we'll have new bread in a couple of days. 

Great tip T-Man, they worked out just fine. I was able to cut two out of each tab. Punch a hole in the second one, cut a slot, and on they went. Test run, all was well, and the gears mesh more than 50% now, good enough for government work.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, that's thinking outside the "bread" box - Someone needs to organize all these incredible tips and tricks and sell them on a CD.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, that was a good one. I was thinking of flexible plastic, trying to come up with a common source. Here, I handled it in the morning getting my toast ready!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey T-Man ...

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

Clever call on those bread tabs!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you have to pay more, the hardware store has nylon washers.

So they did work??? WOWser.

Glad they worked!

I started a collection.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They seem to work fine. I placed them behind the "stock" washers, so even if they had a tendency to snag, there's nothing to snag.

I just have to wait for more bread to add to my supply.


----------

